# new year's resolution 2022



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 7, 2021)

if you had to set a goal for the new year, what would it be?

personally, i cant believe 2021 is coming to a close. covid needs to run us back these last two years. in any case i've changed a lot and I want to keep improving. my resolutions for 2022 are undecided though.

i'm still thinking about what i want to achieve. sometimes i think i want to be nicer, at others i think i should be more direct and worry less about how it is received. this is particularly important in professional settings where i tend to bite my lip a lot.

my wish at this moment would be to return to writing. i have some stories i want to tell, and it's sad that i gave up on something i once loved.

really sleepy at the moment- will be back when i can think >.>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2021)

- pick up my game and leadership skill at work. Being giving no fuck last 2 years cuz of working from home
- fix a tone for stuff around the house or find people to do it
- travel to at least 1 country with the fam
- find a new hobby so I can go on a hiatus from this place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 8, 2021)

saving up to buy a house

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 8, 2021)

Keep on ageing like fine cheese.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 8, 2021)

Travel more.
Read more.
Get better at golf.
Stay in shape.
Be more efficient at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2021)

waste less time

easily said, not so easily achieved

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2021)

-go to school and get certified
-remain committed to the gym

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 9, 2021)

Win the lottery


----------



## Rin (Dec 9, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> my wish at this moment would be to return to writing.


What things do you like to write?


----------



## Rin (Dec 9, 2021)

Well, I'd like to get a homeoffice "work" of typist (that is the best "work'" I can affiliate in my age).

And learn a lot.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2021)

Rin said:


> What things do you like to write?



idk lol 

i have can't-get-past-chapter-one disease


----------



## Rin (Dec 9, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> idk lol
> 
> i have can't-get-past-chapter-one disease


Wait, didn't you say you loved it?  
I thought you'd reply something like "romance" or whatever. 

I as well like to write and, notwithstanding, to imagine plots when I have nothing to do — except sometimes I have and rather to stick to my delusions, xD.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 9, 2021)

I also enjoy writing but it's as and when I'm inspired to, usually after a walk.

Never anything long as I have no work ethic and I write because I enjoy it not because I'm good enough to be published.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2021)

Rin said:


> Wait, didn't you say you loved it?
> I thought you'd reply something like "romance" or whatever.
> 
> I as well like to write and, notwithstanding, to imagine plots when I have nothing to do — except sometimes I have and rather to stick to my delusions, xD.



i said once loved 

what do you like to write?

also i remember PM'ing some people my work on NF once- and i'm ....mortified.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I also enjoy writing but it's as and when I'm inspired to, usually after a walk.
> 
> Never anything long as I have no work ethic and I write because I enjoy it not because I'm good enough to be published.



oh cool. short stories? novels? poems?


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 9, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> oh cool. short stories? novels? poems?


Passages really about anything I'm thinking about. 

Its been old travel stories lately, I was thinking of collecting them, something to look back on when I'm even older and more senile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2021)

Make 1 million dollars in profit / after taxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 9, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i said once loved


So what you 'once loved' to write?  


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what do you like to write?


I'm very fond of romance itself but I'm not very fond of a history which fulcrum is exclusively romance.

I'm not sure of a genre but I like making intricate texts with cabalistic means to be exhumed during the flow of the history.
Basically something really complex, requiring intelligent characters to coadunate with the history as well.

So I mix romance into it just like George Orwell's 1984 Winston and Julia style. 

I'd like to write texts in english too, problem is that read books in portuguese, so the best I can do is search for some english counterparts of the words I know with google translator. 
In spite of that, my writing idiosyncrasies are still withered by the variation of languages since sometimes the counterparts are dissimilar with the context and all.

I need to read books at english as well. 


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> also i remember PM'ing some people my work on NF once- and i'm ....mortified.


Curious, I didn't get that at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 9, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Passages really about anything I'm thinking about.
> 
> Its been old travel stories lately, I was thinking of collecting them, something to look back on when I'm even older and more senile.


That's a nice idea. I'll make some writings about my interactions and thinkings, like a diary, too.

No computer now though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 9, 2021)

I’m going to try and take more photos this year. Hopefully in some cool spots.

Journaling would be a great resolution as well. I’m going to try and do more of that. Writing is a great skill to have.

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 9, 2021)

I think I have never had these resolutions nor did I honor them if I might have had them. 

I'll just try to push for a new position in the company and hope for the best and give my all to work more on the new game I have been working for a month or so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 9, 2021)

get more money. fucc more bad bitches.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2021)

Rin said:


> So what you 'once loved' to write?
> 
> I'm very fond of romance itself but I'm not very fond of a history which fulcrum is exclusively romance.
> 
> ...



yeah, i don't write much anymore. im not really inspired to write. 

romance huh? classic romance novels or trashy avon books? speaking of avon- do you watch bridgertons on netflix?  

well, your english is pretty good. has your ability to understand things improved since joining this website? 



> Curious, I didn't get that at all.



 i wouldn't want to torture you lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 9, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> romance huh? classic romance novels or trashy avon books? speaking of avon- do you watch bridgertons on netflix?


I'm not sure what avon means, although I don't think it's like that.

Purely romance doesn't really drool me, I like romance as a secondary factor.
The example I made of George Orwell: the history orbits around Big Brother and the dictatorship; in spite of that, the author inserted Julia in the story adding some romance to it. The story remains good without romance, meaning it doesn't orbit around it or is exclusively romance-based.

Purely romance series like we see in Netflix aren't my preference to be honest.

Never heard of Bridgertons, is it another ordinary romance series? 


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> well, your english is pretty good. has your ability to understand things improved since joining this website


I could speak english since the end of my nine years and fairly when I made 10 years.
Kept contact with english (by intermediary of strangers) in Discord and slowly perfected it.

Obviously, to learn an entire language alone when 10 years old wouldn't translate to the english I've got now.

So, I think my english was fine already when I logged here (14), but I think... I improved alot...?


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> wouldn't want to torture you


For the sake of my curiosity I become a masochist.

Say it already, miss.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2021)

Rin said:


> I'm not sure what avon means, although I don't think it's like that.
> 
> Purely romance doesn't really drool me, I like romance as a secondary factor.
> The example I made of George Orwell: the history orbits around Big Brother and the dictatorship; in spite of that, the author inserted Julia in the story adding some romance to it. The story remains good without romance, meaning it doesn't orbit around it or is exclusively romance-based.
> ...


Oh I thought you were into trashy romance. Bridgerton is a tv series set in a fictional version of regency England.Think of it as gossip girl from the 1800s.

the series is pretty popular right now, but the reality is the original writer ripped off one of the best storytellers I’ve ever seen: georgette heyer. I’m not sure why Jane Austen is so praised and the average person isn’t told to read up on Heyer.

it seems like you’re more into science fiction. That is my least favourite genre lol 

I enjoy fantasy and mystery the most- with lots of classics sprinkled in


----------



## Rin (Dec 10, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Oh I thought you were into trashy romance. Bridgerton is a tv series set in a fictional version of regency England.Think of it as gossip girl from the 1800s.
> 
> the series is pretty popular right now, but the reality is the original writer ripped off one of the best storytellers I’ve ever seen: georgette heyer. I’m not sure why Jane Austen is so praised


I don't like these girl'ish series, but I thought most girls liked it. 


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> seems like you’re more into science fiction. That is my least favourite genre lol


Wrong again, xD. You can't get to that conclusion because I like George Orwell, he's just a magnificent classical of literature.

I don't like a specific genre, that's why I'm troubling myself, lol.

Fantasy, mistery, psychology, action, drama, suspense and even poesy — I like it all. 

I simply write what comes to my mind, sometimes a mere school story; other times, a fantasy story and all.
I just mentioned that the stories I most like to make is a complex and intelligent one, since it's the one which requires more strive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 10, 2021)

Contemplating no flour.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2021)

If you need a specific day to make a promise, you are incapable of betterment any way. Start today or shut up.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 11, 2021)

drop one piece

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 11, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> drop one piece

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2021)

Manage my expenses better
Generate more bread
Draw everyday
Procrastinate less 
Have fun


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 11, 2021)

-Try not to fail any nursing class that can set me back another semester.
If all goes well, pass the NCLEX.
-Get back my stamina and endurance for the upcoming marathon.
+Lose the covid 20 I gained lol


----------



## trance (Dec 12, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> drop one piece


are you still gonna be around to shitpost in the OL?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 12, 2021)

trance said:


> are you still gonna be around to shitpost in the OL?



once in awhile but less than before


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2021)

Health, strength, family, balance, success in employment lol.


----------

